# MYSQL Datenbank Hosting?



## Kidix (25. April 2005)

Hi,


 ich suche jemanden der MYSQL Datenbank ohne .de Domain und extra Webspace hostet.
 Ich brauche nur die MYSQL Datenbank(en).

 Kennt jemand was? 

 Kidix

 P.S: Die Datenbank muss für den externen Zugriff freigegeben werden können!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. April 2005)

Kann ich anbieten. Kannst mir ja kurz eine PN / Email mit der Datenbankgröße schreiben ...


----------



## cromox (4. Mai 2005)

Du wirst meist keine Webpakete ohne Domain bekommen, doch kannst du direkt bei einem Provider anfragen, ob er dir ne DB zur Verfügung stellen kann. 

Tipp: http://www.1-euro-account.de 

da kostet der Webspace nur 1 Euro und du kannst anfragen, ob due nen Preisnachlass bekommen wenn du den Webspace ohne Domain nimmst. 

Domain kostet etwa 4-8 € im Jahr je nach welchem Kontingent der Provider abnimmt.


----------

